# It would be easier if



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

Gravely fans, 

I believe it would be easier to follow a thread here if a new subject starts a new thread.

When you sign into the Gravely group, above all the messages there is a blue button called new thread.

My introducing myself post has many different subjects already, that just is not easy to follow.

How about a new subject = a new thread?

Roger,


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's the way it's supposed to work, Roger, but there are some who like to "bump " a thread.
I agree that it gets annoying.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree! Also don't forget "continue with a thread = post a reply" I've noticed that some start a thread with their subject matter, and then continue to start threads with updates rather that posting a reply...... makes for a difficult time following those as well.


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

thanks for straightening me out on how things are supposed to work here im still getting used to using forums.


----------

